# Day after sales



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all. I talked Black Cat into taking me out to the stores yesterday. Target is at 50% off. I got three foggers at $10 each. their dollar Halloween section with the DVD horror movies and horror sound CD's were at two for a $1. Quarts of fog juice were $2.50, so that makes it $10 a gallon which is pretty good. If they follow their usual pattern, their stuff will be at 70% off within the next week.
K-martha was at 50% off. They still had some good stuff. The small axeworthy type ghosts that Hollberry hacked were $7.50. Flying in a circle bats were $2. Orange and purple rope lights were $4. the constant 1200 watt foggers are $12.50. 
Cost Cutters had the 4'x50' scene setters for $5.
Five And Below was running everything at buy one get one free. I picked up a nice mask, and a voice changer, both for $5.
I was dissapointed that my favorite dollar store didn't run a two for a $1 sale like they did last year. They just packed it all away. I'll have to try the others in the next few days.
I'm not going to bother with Big Lots or Walmart clearance, I got what I wanted from them earlier on. Unfortunately for them, Party city let my daughter go along with all of the temps that were under 18. I may stop in later in the week to see what they had, but I shopped there with my daughters discount on her last day. I bought the huge red dragon mask they had for $35, usually $50, and picked up the last Big Scream DVD I didn't have for $4, plus I bought yet another gallon of fog juice for $10.
Happy shopping.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Went shopping yesterday also. Walmart stocked light this year so there wasn't much left on clearance that I wanted.The only things I got were some "bone weapons" for $1 each. All the larger tombstones at Big Lots sold out early. The only thing useful item I came home with came from Party City. I got a complete Bad Seed Reacher Creature costume made by Rubies for $179. Regular retail was $279. Now I can't wait to try it out next year.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Dang Vlad, nothing like buying out EVERYTHING!!!! Did you ever stop to think that your pal down here in no man's land might like to go after Halloween shopping too???? Sheesh! That's OK, I know how much you paid now for your fog juice, so when I run out next year, and you try to charge me $20.00 to "help me out" I'll know that you're REALLy just trying to make a profit. I've been trying to reach you guys for a few days now to say congrats but I keep missing you. I'll keep trying though!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Our stores already cleared everything off the shelves yesterday. I went at noontime after I finished taking down the important stuff, and the shelves were mostly barren and they wouldn't let me rummage through the boxes. How do you have a half off sale when they put everything away and won't let you look through it? :googly:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Stopped in at Walgreens on the way home. We got some barbed wire and small skull garland in 6' lengths for $2.50 each. A 4' length of big link foam chain for $2.50. Two light up reaper heads at 75% off for $2 each, and a skull in a lantern for $1. I guess Trish will be wallGREEN with envy. hehehe


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Dammit. I ended up getting sick the day after Halloween, so here I am, computer-ridden and missing all the big sales.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, Party City had no after Halloween sales, none. Just packed it all away. So did Eckerd drug store. I waited too long to go back to Target. By Friday they were up to 75% off. But I missed out on the foggers and juice, damn. I was forced to console myself with 75% off Reeses peanut butter cups instead. I did buy the huge plastic shield that I'd been oogling since the first day, but was too expensive at $12.99. I also bought the huge plastic meat cleaver for $.49, and Karen picked up a small floating reaper for $1.25.


----------

